# Dogs, not only pet, but motivator for taking exercises



## tures (Sep 26, 2011)

People having a dog is way healthier than those don't, both physically and mentally, media reports said Tuesday.

People owning dogs are more likely to take exercises than those having none, according to a recent poll of Mars Petcare, a pet food company.

Two thirds of the walks dog owners take each week are attributed to their dogs, according to the poll, in which over 1,000 adults were surveyed.:thumbup:

The survey also showed that 44 percent of dog owners over 65 years old make exercises because of their dogs.

Dogs are a great motivator for doing exercises, said Dr. Sandra McCune, an animal behaviorist and also co-author of the book, "The Health Benefits of Dog Walking for People and Pets". :001_cool::001_cool:


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My GP told me walking 3 dogs 4 times a day doesnt count as exercise...

My physio told me dog walkers are much less likely to come in with aches and strains as they are generally fitter than most..


----------



## HarrietHound dog clothing (Sep 20, 2011)

since I got my little dog i've been much more active and regularly go for walks with him. Before I got him I would rarely go out or make excuses to get out of it, now it's part of my day and really helps me unwind. I've never felt better.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

tures said:


> People having a dog is way healthier than those don't, both physically and mentally, media reports said Tuesday.
> 
> People owning dogs are more likely to take exercises than those having none, according to a recent poll of Mars Petcare, a pet food company.
> 
> ...


I agree, but I wonder if Dr. Mcune would like to give me the odd day off by walking my dogs for me at 6.30 A.M. on a cold wet winters morning. It's a thought, I could get the odd lie in and she'd be reaping the benefits of execising with my lads.


----------



## ronaldo0017 (Sep 29, 2011)

Two thirds of the walks dog owners take each week are attributed to their dogs, according to the poll, in which over 1,000 adults were surveyed.


----------



## Fri (Sep 28, 2011)

I would absolutely confirm that


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

As long as it is a walk, and not like some that walk a hundred yards to our field and then let the dog run and they sit down on the bench or if standing do barely a shuffle in any direction.

We have springers so have no choice but to move with them, but we love every minute of it!


----------

